# A Question About Sexist Defenses of Rape



## pawsplay (Jul 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is it against forum rules to make sexist defenses of mass rape? I don't want to point any fingers or accuse anyone specifically, but it would be helpful if you clarified for me the board policies on this specific topic.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 11, 2011)

Forum rules are to report problem posts, not to engage with problem posters.


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, sure. What I'm wondering is: Is a post that justifies mass rape a problem post?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 12, 2011)

EN World's rules are broad and vague for a reason - if you hadn't noticed, for any set of hard and fast rules, you'll find a ton of people who will try to game those rules.  If we produce a list of specific things that are clearly 100% actionable, folks will argue whether their particular post matches the list.  

So, we don't go there.  The rules are general, and will stay that way.  

If you honestly think it is offensive, report it, and walk away from the thread.  Possibly put the poster in question on Ignore, if you feel so inclined.


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 12, 2011)

So if I see a thread has already been extensively modded, I should assume the topic in question is not considered offensive?


----------



## Umbran (Jul 12, 2011)

As I said before, we are not going to give a flat yes or no, either directly or by implication.  So, I wouldn't consider making an assumption like that to be a good strategy.  

We intentionally don't have many topics that are on the "absolutely forbidden" list.  There are a couple we nix on general policy, but most moderation is done on a case-by-case basis.

We expect our users to think before posting, rather than try to make assumptions.  I'm sorry if that's not what you'd like to hear, but it is the way the place has operated since its inception, and that's worked out pretty well.


----------



## pawsplay (Jul 12, 2011)

No matter how much thought I apply to the subject, I cannot reconcile justitications for mass rape with the idea this site is supposed to be Grandma-friendly. This site purports to promote civility and condemn namecalling, yet lately these policies seem to be providing cover for sexists rather than defending board members, some of whom are women, from insults and dehumanizing commentary. I really and truly don't know what to say.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 12, 2011)

We've thankfully never needed a policy about this before. Right now we're discussing the nitty gritty about it in the Moderator's forum, which we'll make public as soon as we nail them down. Suffice to say? We find rape, and the encouragment of same, completely abhorrent.

It will likely be a few days before we're done. We are not, however, ignoring this issue.


----------

